# Job Hunting In Dubai - Coming to Dubai



## Deeps08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi guys!
Hoping you can help!

Im visiting Dubai in Mid December. 
Im actually coming to see some family however at the same time want to
do some job hunting.
Any suggestions on how I can best use my time whilst in Dubai to 
look for jobs?

Im currently working and living in the UK (Im a British Citizen - Ethnic Origin Indian)
Male, 22 - currently working for HSBC - Personal / Retail banking as a team leader. 

I have been with HSBC for around 4 years and have no degree. 

Are there recruitment agencies I can visit or you can recommend? 
- Any tips on the best way to job hunt / network would be greatly appreciated. 
Not sure how the system works in Dubai. 



Thanks, Deepak!


----------



## farooq (Nov 15, 2008)

no sorry mate good luck with your search


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

The best route seems to be putting in for a transfer through a current employer that has offices in Dubai as well.

Check out this link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/12727-how-did-you-find-work-dubai.html


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Currently the market is down, but finding a job in Sales Department in a Bank is comparatively easy than others.

Go through the Gulf News Job section on web , start replying the jobs that match your portfolio and thats All!.

When you reach UAE , also start visiting the DSA- Direct Selling Agents offices for recruitment, normally in UAE , Banks hires DSA , who in turn hires the staff for Sales Department .


----------

